# Question on hot mud vs. premixed joint compound



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

laceiba said:


> is it more durable too?


Yes


laceiba said:


> put multiple coatings on more quickly


Yes


laceiba said:


> powder hanging around


I'd prefer to have dry compound in a sealed container than to throw out moldy, frozen, hardened wet compound.

You can always use regular joint compound for your repairs. Just don't buy too much so it won't go bad.


----------



## HuckPie (Nov 15, 2020)

Hot mud is purely for convenience.
You can fill large voids with it and it will harden fairly quickly,
versus premix which may take days to harden when put on thick.
Neither should be sanded until completely dry. 
If you've got the time to fix something over the
course of several days, premix is the way to go.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If you use 30 or 45 min hot mud you will not be rushed for most projects, and its a better product. Store any left over dry powder in a sealed container, like a mason jar.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

Premix generally comes only in regular and lightweight with a fairly long set up time.
Site mix stuff you can get in all sorts of configuration both in time to set and sanding characturistics.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

HuckPie said:


> Hot mud is purely for convenience.


It's actually not very convenient. Mixing powder and water takes time, is messy, and then you have to clean up the container and the tools you used to mix it, none of which is true if you just go out and get some premixed compound. The primary reason to use it is extra strength/hardness. This is a benefit for an area known to be under stress already. Pros can get multiple coats on in one day, but this is lost on a DIYer who lives in the house.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

And with premix, you end up with crap that you didn't end up needing. I mix up the stuff I need in one session in the actual mud tray that I'd use anyway even with premix. I can't work out of the buckets directly (the 5 gallon size is too unwieldy, and the smaller ones won't fit the larger knives). The unmixed stuff will last forever.

As I stated, your options for powdered mud are that there are many more options both in set up time and other options (hardness/sandability).


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Of course there are more options. But the problem you have with small premixed pails is that you can't fit large knives in there? lol The 5 gal buckets of premixed are heavy, I'll grant you that. But it saves time - don't have to go to the gym that day!


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO it doesn't make sense to buy a 1 gallon bucket of pre mixed j/c as it costs almost as much as a 5 does.


----------



## flyingron (Dec 15, 2020)

I just don't see the big deal. I sued to use the 5 gallon buckets exclusively, transferring it into my mud tray. Of course, there were a few times the mud in the pail got dried out or moldy before I got through it all.

I don't see the problem with the mixed-on-demand stuff. You put some powder in your mud tray, add the water, chop itaround with the knife, wait a few minutes and then go to work. As I said, you get a much better selection of stuff to work with and a much longer shelf life on the remainder.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

flyingron said:


> You put some powder in your mud tray, add the water, chop itaround with the knife


That technique usually results in lumpy, inconsistent compound. Might work for the first coat, but you really need to be mixing this stuff with some kind of drill paddle.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

mark sr said:


> IMO it doesn't make sense to buy a 1 gallon bucket of pre mixed j/c as it costs almost as much as a 5 does.


It's all for convenience and ease of transport. I doubt most women (no offense intended) could get a big bucket around. And if you don't have a big job to do, and aren't a pro who will use it for sure before too long, I would wouldn't get the big one.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I usually mix my hot mud in the pan with a 6" knife although it's not as simple as @flyingron stated it. If you have lumps it means you haven't mixed it well enough. This method has always worked well for me.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

jeffnc said:


> It's all for convenience and ease of transport. I doubt most women (no offense intended) could get a big bucket around. And if you don't have a big job to do, and aren't a pro who will use it for sure before too long, I would wouldn't get the big one.


What is the big deal of using the dry type mix?
In the Plaster trade the dry ingredients are mixed in the amounts required any where from a hand full to a wheel barrel full I don't know of a problem doing it this way.
Mixing the dry ingredients you control the set time any where from 5 min. to Hours.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ClarenceBauer said:


> What is the big deal of using the dry type mix?
> In the Plaster trade the dry ingredients are mixed in the amounts required any where from a hand full to a wheel barrel full I don't know of a problem doing it this way.


lol yeah I don't get it, why wouldn't DIYers find that super convenient? Just bring that ol' wheel barrel into the living room and patch 'er up.

How could something that requires no time, no mess, and no effort to mix possibly be more convenient to use than something that doesn't? Obviously the purpose of setting compound and premixed compound are different. If you need the strength and quick setting time of the powder, then use it. If you don't, then don't. This is a DIY site, not a construction site.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

jeffnc said:


> lol yeah I don't get it, why wouldn't DIYers find that super convenient? Just bring that ol' wheel barrel into the living room and patch 'er up.
> 
> How could something that requires no time, no mess, and no effort to mix possibly be more convenient to use than something that doesn't? Obviously the purpose of setting compound and premixed compound are different. If you need the strength and quick setting time of the powder, then use it. If you don't, then don't. This is a DIY site, not a construction site.


My point is the setting compounds are the same as the DIY mix that I posted.
Setting compounds are made up of Plaster of Paris . Lime & Gauging & may also include silica Set time is controlled By Changing the amounts of Plaster of Paris , Lime or Gauging.
AS for the wheel barrel you should have noted I stated A HAND FULL?


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ClarenceBauer said:


> My point is the setting compounds are the same as the DIY mix that I posted.
> Setting compounds are made up of Plaster of Paris . Lime & Gauging & may also include silica Set time is controlled By Changing the amounts of Plaster of Paris , Lime or Gauging.


I have no idea what you're talking about in the context of laceiba's question. I'm sure she has no interest or need to know. She asked if setting compound is more durable. It is. Someone said it's used for convenience. It isn't. Whatever "DIY" mix you're talking about, it isn't in this thread, and no homeowner will or should go to the trouble of mixing any of that stuff you listed.


----------

